# Chruch Hill vs Statesman



## ashaw (Feb 18, 2007)

Since I have never turned a Church Hill and have made many El Grade.  I was wondering from a sales stand point which pen have performed well in sales.  Also which pen gave a more high end pen appearance. 

I know many Statesman have sold very well but I am trying to decide should I put another Pen style in the mix.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 18, 2007)

Statesman []


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 18, 2007)

I vote for the Churchill mainly because I am no longer fond of the Statesman/Jr. design. I feel there are a few issues that make this kit fail with daily use where the Churchill does not havt this problem. Now I will agree, the looks go the the CSUSA kit easily.

That said, the Churchill is a lot less expensive to buy so keep that in mind with your sales. Can you sell a pen in your area for what the Statesman needs?


----------

